# It's the little things



## johnsoncorey88 (May 25, 2016)

I've been married for 2 years. It's shocking how different being married is from dating. There is so much more stuff to get in between us now that we've said "I do". Between work, friends, sports, hobbies, family and housework there seems to be less and less time left over for my wife. 

I polled a lot of my older married friends and family and the best advice was to keep doing the little things you did while you were dating. Date your wife, basically. 

I love the idea and have been being intentional about it for 5 months. 

I told some friends about it and they asked if I'd be willing to share what I'm doing that's working. After sending out a couple of emails to friends, it's turned into a mailing list. It's 2-3 emails a week with an idea of how to show the woman in your life you love and appreciate her. 

I'd love to get the group's opinion on it. The emails are personalized based on a few questions you answer when you first sign up, but I keep working on ways to make them more relevant.

If you're interested, you can sign up at theiitem.com. 

I'd love to get your opinion and feedback.


----------

